# Best alternative to Exo terra glo light holder?



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought an exo terra glo light reflector for my exo terra solar glo bulbs and it keeps burning them out.
It's so annoying to spend £30 on a bulb for it then to not work after a day.

I'm not sure is this is a common problem with this holder because I haven't done much research on them, just wondered if there was a more reliable one I could use? 
I've just sent the seller an email but not expecting to get very far with that and need a new one in the meantime anyway. 

Any suggestions really appreciated.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Disillusioned said:


> I bought an exo terra glo light reflector for my exo terra solar glo bulbs and it keeps burning them out.
> It's so annoying to spend £30 on a bulb for it then to not work after a day.
> 
> I'm not sure is this is a common problem with this holder because I haven't done much research on them, just wondered if there was a more reliable one I could use?
> ...


something is wrong, the lamps shouldn't die after a day, regardless of the brand

can you tell us exactly which bulbs you are using, and in which reflector?

if the bulb is to powerful for the reflector, for eg, then it could overheat and shorten lifetime significantly...just one possibility

as for which lights to use, unless you require UVB basking, you can use any reflector type bulb with the right fitting (ES27 at a guess..but check!) and within the power specs of the reflector, so check the max power rating of the holder too


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I post amazon links in here? It's been so long I can't remember.
Oh well I'll give it a go..

Bulb: Exo Terra PT2192 Solar Glo Mercury Vapour Lamp, 125 Watt: Exo Terra: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Holder: Exo Terra PT2056 Glow Light/ Reflector, Large, 25 cm: Exo Terra: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Thanks for the reply. I do need the bulb to emit uv as well as heat.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Disillusioned said:


> Can I post amazon links in here? It's been so long I can't remember.
> Oh well I'll give it a go..
> 
> Bulb: Exo Terra PT2192 Solar Glo Mercury Vapour Lamp, 125 Watt: Exo Terra: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> ...


ok cool, well I have no idea what power rating that reflector is, it should be on the box (or manual ..maybe exoterra website has one for download, incase you don't have it anymore)

I assume the MV lamp isn't on a stat? have you tried different power lamps...not used those particular ones myself, but they should be lasting quite a while

I would contact Exoterra or the place you bought the reflector and lamp from, they definitely shouldn't die quickly and you should be able to get replacements...unless its the wrong bulb/power for that reflector


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

It says on their website that it can be used with it, so I assume it should be ok and no it's not on a stat.

I haven't tried any other bulbs in it yet, these are the only ones I usually buy. 

Hopefully the seller will replace it. I was just looking at the manual and it says it has a 2 year guarantee.

Going to look into finding a more reliable one though.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Disillusioned said:


> It says on their website that it can be used with it, so I assume it should be ok and no it's not on a stat.
> 
> I haven't tried any other bulbs in it yet, these are the only ones I usually buy.
> 
> ...


if it has 2 year guarantee, then you should definitely get a replacement

arcadia do MV bulbs aswell, might be worth trying - but I suspect a fault is to blame in the lamp that blew quickly, so I wouldn't give up on exo terra to quickly


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Got a reply from the seller saying unfortunately the bulb is a consumable product just the same as a house hold light bulb and basically there was nothing he could do as only arcadia offer a 1 year warranty.

I'm taking a wild guess that I wont be getting a replacement holder lol.

On a brighter note, I've just ordered an arcadia mv bulb and holder, gonna start fresh and hope for the best! 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Disillusioned said:


> Got a reply from the seller saying unfortunately the bulb is a consumable product just the same as a house hold light bulb and basically there was nothing he could do as only arcadia offer a 1 year warranty.
> 
> I'm taking a wild guess that I wont be getting a replacement holder lol.
> 
> ...


if exo-terra offers a 2 year guarantee, then it doesn't matter what the seller says tbh...take it up with exo-terra maybe?

pretty sure arcadia's MV lamp is the same fitting as exo-terra's, all E27..might be wrong tho


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

To be honest I used to buy Exo bulbs and they blew pretty quick to be honest.

I switched to normal household bulbs on a dimmer stat and they were fine. Even Exo bulbs in an Exo compact top used to blow all the time. 

I switched to the dual top and used Arcardia tubes with GU10's.


----------

